# error building www/linux-f10-flashplugin11



## bkouhi (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello,

I'm following handbook instructions to get flash support in www/opera. But I got this error message:

```
root@minootux:/usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin11 # make install clean
===>  Found saved configuration for linux-f10-flashplugin-11.2r202.273
===>  Extracting for linux-f10-flashplugin-11.2r202.273
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for flashplugin/11.2r202.273/install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for flashplugin/11.2r202.273/linux-f10-flashsupport-9.0.1.i386.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for linux-f10-flashplugin-11.2r202.273
===>  Configuring for linux-f10-flashplugin-11.2r202.273
===>  Installing for linux-f10-flashplugin-11.2r202.273
===>   linux-f10-flashplugin-11.2r202.273 depends on file: /compat/linux/etc/fedora-release - found
===>   linux-f10-flashplugin-11.2r202.273 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.2409.1 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /compat/linux/usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.2409.1 in /usr/ports/accessibility/linux-f10-atk
===>  linux-f10-atk-1.24.0 bsd.linux-rpm.mk test failed: the port should be used with compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16, which is supported at 8-CURRENT and has a limited support at 7-STABLE.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/accessibility/linux-f10-atk.
*** [run-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin11.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin11.
```
This is my system:

```
[CMD="#"]uname -a[/CMD]
FreeBSD minootux 9.1-STABLE FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE #0: Thu Mar  7 22:38:37 IRST 2013     root@minootux:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

If I remember correctly, I was installed this port just two weeks ago.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2013)

What does this output?
`# sysctl compat.linux.osrelease`


----------



## bkouhi (Mar 8, 2013)

```
[CMD="#"]sysctl compat.linux.osrelease[/CMD]
compat.linux.osrelease: 2.6.16
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2013)

Odd. That's the correct version. Is there anything in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 8, 2013)

Please show /etc/make.conf.


----------



## bkouhi (Mar 8, 2013)

Nothing special, this is my make.conf


```
[CMD="#"]cat /etc/make.conf[/CMD]
WITH_KMS=	yes
WITH_NEW_XORG=	yes
WITH_FRIBIDI=	yes
RANDOMIZE_MASTER_SITES=	yes
VIDEO_DRIVER=	intel
MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER?=      5
CPUTYPE?=       core2
WITHOUT_GCONF=	yes
WITHOUT_GNOME=	yes
WITHOUT_HAL=	yes
WITHOUT_CUPS=	yes
# added by use.perl 2013-03-07 23:04:22
PERL_VERSION=5.14.2
```


----------



## bkouhi (Mar 8, 2013)

I did `# kldload linux` and it works. Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 8, 2013)

What does `% make -C /usr/ports/accessibility/linux-f10-atk -V LINUX_OSRELEASE` show?


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 8, 2013)

bkouhi said:
			
		

> I did `# kldload linux` and it works. Thanks!



In order for Linux compatibility to always be enabled at boot time, add the following line to /etc/rc.conf:

```
linux_enable="YES"
```


----------

